
Venture Capital Is Getting Squeezed - Alex-Potsides
https://medium.com/startup-games/venture-capital-is-getting-squeezed-b145ff3092ab
======
nieksand
This looks like it was copy/pasted from

[https://stratechery.com/2015/venture-capital-and-the-
interne...](https://stratechery.com/2015/venture-capital-and-the-internets-
impact/)

